# NT men: What do you think of NF women?



## Mr Oops (Jun 29, 2016)

This is just tangent to another thread.

I have seen some NFs. I think when F is coupled with S makes it a lot sexier. Much more vitality and so on. When F is coupled with N they enter into my territory but for wrong reasons trying to put ideology on logical conceptual realm which is disturbing. There tends to be a conflict because of that. INFx are better in here than their extroverted cousins.
When you talk with about quantum mechanics and such some of them try to put ideological spin on characters figuring out their motives. This is not how it works – I tend to say. Bouncing to a thing when it is not logically sound.

I'm much happier when I deal with SFJs because when I explain they listen and try to understand. For example there are plenty of ESFJs who are very happy to follow precise abstract reason with admiration and to get it to a required level making no non-logical hyperboles. With NFs it is very stressful because they only tend accept purely practical help in their own endeavours and shrug off non humanistic views as purely dull.


----------



## ElectricSlime (Nov 25, 2016)

Sounds like you need to find the INFJ to your ENTP.

Heck I do too.


----------



## RexMaximus (Jun 29, 2016)

I like NF women a lot. ENFPs as would be predictable but ENFJs as well, though perhaps not for a romantic relationship. I don't think I know any INFs, except for perhaps my mother. I'd definitely be open to it though. As long as they're not radical feminists or SJWs. You can miss me with those. I think that most of my future partners will be NF women.


----------



## Mr Oops (Jun 29, 2016)

INFJs , I think they are OK. INFPs tend to get bit too sensitive around me. It is like my logic sounds very judgemental while I'm not really making a character evaluation – merely logical-sciency generalisations of people actions.

INFJs are better but I still don't like their spin of societal views. ISFJs are on the same page with me saying that I make lot of sense while I have to explain stuff to INFJs. They'll eventually get it in a way. Why is that? Me and ISFJ generally like that broader issues are logical and local smaller issues are more feeling orientated. It is exactly the other way with NFs.

Example: INFJs take on political views: This why that group is oppressed. Me: If you look at it more logically you both do the same thing and in general that is how people handle things. INFJ looks me at some kind of amazement. Like I can not take sides (which is true).

Just look at ESTP Joe Rogan how well he complements INFJ. Gay rights: I'm there with you, ma'am. I'm like if we had no marriage laws in the first place this wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Mr Oops said:


> This is just tangent to another thread.
> 
> I have seen some NFs. I think when F is coupled with S makes it a lot sexier. Much more vitality and so on. When F is coupled with N they enter into my territory but for wrong reasons trying to put ideology on logical conceptual realm which is disturbing. There tends to be a conflict because of that. INFx are better in here than their extroverted cousins.
> When you talk with about quantum mechanics and such some of them try to put ideological spin on characters figuring out their motives. This is not how it works – I tend to say. Bouncing to a thing when it is not logically sound.
> ...


Oh sweetie, thank you so much <3

Yes SJs get such a bad rap but we're as smart as our N counterparts. And I love NTs too.


----------



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

Generally speaking our best match probably.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Lovely! :happy:


----------



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

Um Im not a man.....I like NFs....Male or female. I dont know many males tho.....
Idk they understand my thought processes much better and less explaining. Plus I tend to hurt Sfs.......Nfs usually like me.


----------



## Starry Eyed (Jan 15, 2016)

Ha. I think I might get what you mean.

INTJ male friend- I love the mechanics of this game and the story is so good.
Me- I like the game but I wish it wasn't so sad it makes me like it less.
INTJ- Well yea it's sad but the FPS on here...(this part would take about a page and I cannot remember every technical thing he said)
Me- But it's sad I don't like it.
INTJ- Tragedy doesn't make a game bad.
Me- But I don't like characters dying...
INTJ- They are completely fictional and feel no emotion.
Me- So? 
INTJ- They aren't real!
Me- Well I'm responding to stimuli...
INTJ- *innterupts me* Ah, fair enough

Lol, I mean anything can involve 'emotions' This conversation wasn't about a theory but this often happens and sometimes he gets frustrated but he thinks it's funny because I am also able to say, ' well I'm responding this way because x'
Sometimes it may seem like NF's are going into lalala land but just have them explain. If you don't like the explanation debate it. I find that fun. If you don't then that's cool maybe 'S' is better for you in particular. I can discuss logic but I prefer ethics. That's what I personally like it's not a matter of I can't discuss it, it's that I won't unless I like you as a friend or I feel like it.

Personally I prefer someone who comes to conclusions differently then I do, at least to date. Friends I just like nice people, etc.


----------



## 0bl1gatory (Oct 8, 2014)

i know an infp woman, she is amazing.

I think its the fact that emotions are a major deciding factor in her thought processes, or at least it appears like that to me. Its refreshing to see/experience.


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

Redacted


----------

